# Nat Geo Ultimate Factories returns to Spartanburg for BMW X3 Production - Airs 11/1



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Who watched this last night? I have it on my DVR, looking forward to seeing it!

TIm


----------



## Rich_H (Oct 24, 2006)

Most of it was pretty interesting (compared to the Speed Channel chop shop stuff). Every once in a while my wife would cruise through the room and offer comments like, "Why does anyone need to go 0—60 in 5.4 seconds???" just as I am reaching for my checkbook... 

TIVO managed to whack the end of the show, so I didn't get to see what happened after the X3 was doing 100 MPH on the test rollers. I assume it didn't crash but I was left wondering what happened when they get to the end of the assembly line. I may have to do a factory delivery to find out.


----------



## Highmodulus (Aug 16, 2011)

As an owner of a brand new X3 Xdrive 35i, this show was relevant to my interests. 

Watched it with the wife- it was pretty cool. 

As to why you need an SUV which is that fast- morons in minivans + 2 lane road + short passing zone = 300hp FTW. 

Hit warp speed this morning- giggity


----------

